

Amarok 2.4 Beta 1 "Closer" Released - Garbage
http://amarok.kde.org/en/releases/2.4/beta/1

======
burgerbrain
> _Shiny new collection scanner, rewritten from scratch_

It seems like they do this every single release, and each time it sucks in
spectacularly epic ways. Does anybody know if it _actually_ works this time?
They had it working fine in 1.4.x, but have messed it up every time since.

